# Nail Polish Of The Month Club



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 3, 2011)

Are any of you subscribed to a Nail Polish Of The Month Club?  I think it would be something I'd be interested in, but I haven't found a great place online. 

There's MakeupMonthly, but it's $20/mo.  I think it's 3 nail polishes a month - I'm not sure if that's a good deal or not.  lol  Depends on what they actually send.  I also think you have to fill out a questionnaire every month. Psht! 

Hmm...

Anyway!  Input is appreciated!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

$20 for three polishes? I think that maybe excessive depending on the polish. Essie, CND and OPI all retail for over $7 while China Glaze retails for under $6 (and you can get it for less when Sally's Beauty Supply has it on sale). If they send out three bottles of Hard Candy, you're being ripped off since that's between $4 and $6. Personally I wouldn't join at that price - if it was $15 or less then yes.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how that's a good deal.  $60 for a 3 month subscription and they will send you 3 nail products and have a catalogue of discounted products to sell you.  You'd have to purchase $25+ to get free shipping per order.  

The math says you'll get about $20 worth of product free and pay an additional $40 to get discounts.  Will your discount total greater than $40 to get a good deal?  I highly doubt you will save more than $40 in 3 months time.  

I'd say NO!  Rip off Alert!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2011)

So I looked into this more and decided to post a warning about this company.

The company contact info lists a Federal Way post office box. According to WA state law, I reside in WA so I'm very familiar with our laws, they are required to have a Master Business License with the State of Washington to collect taxes AND a local business license (in Federal Way) and they don't. This means they're conducting business illegally in WA state. The domain name is registered privately in Vancouver, WA and because of that the owner of the company is not listed. Basically between not having a license in WA state and hiding their domain info I'm thinking this company is VERY shady.

Mailing Address:

P.O. Box 27072

Federal Way, WA 98093

The phone number listed is actually in Seattle, WA according to a search on the number.

http://dor.wa.gov/content/doingbusiness/registermybusiness/brd/

At $30 a month I think it's best to skip this company and find someone else to buy from.


----------



## Shenese (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am not sure why you believe we have no Master license in Washington state. This is untrue, as our logo states the name of the company is your Own Beauty's MakeupMonthly.com. I file my B&amp;O tax return every month as required by the state under our trade name Your Own Beauty.

When I first started my company it was me and a cosmetologist operating out of my home. When I registered my website it required a physical address, it was my home address which the site warned me I should make private because people have used the information to steal your identity. I do not live in Federal Way so I was not required to get a business license in that city, but I am just over the city line from the post office located in Federal Way which is why I my PO box is located here.

We offer up to three products a month for our nail subscribers.  This includes not only nail polish but cuticle creams, hand &amp; foot spa treatments and nail tools.  Our polish is Essie, OPI and MAC.  Shipping is free to our subscribers on all our boxes and you only fill out the questionnaire once unless you feel it needs to be updated. 

I hope this has cleared up some misconceptions.  The local number listed on our website is my direct line I will answer any and all questions.

I hope anyone will give us the opportunity to show what a great company we have become and our intention to satisfy every single one of our subscribers.

Keisha Roland

Owner


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shenese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you believe we have no Master license in Washington state.


 Because your website had no information stating it was licensed under a different name. Thank you for clearing it up that your website has a business license under Your Own Beauty.


----------



## beautybesties (Jan 8, 2012)

I think that is too much money for 3 polishes - unless they were sending you 3 bottles of Chanel....


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha then it'd be a discount!!
 



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that is too much money for 3 polishes - unless they were sending you 3 bottles of Chanel....


----------



## cliche (Sep 18, 2012)

www.beautybythemonth.com!


----------



## KimberlyP (Sep 18, 2012)

> We offer up to three products a month for our nail subscribers.


 That means it could, possibly, be only one item, then.


----------



## mattsgurl (Jan 20, 2013)

I recently joined Julep.com. Maven subscription. You can choose if you want that months selection, so you're not going to pay for a month you don't want.  Also the colors are great and cover awesome,  I recently painted a hot pink over a dark gray and it actually covered. Check it out, let me know if you like it.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mattsgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently joined Julep.com. Maven subscription. You can choose if you want that months selection, so you're not going to pay for a month you don't want.  Also the colors are great and cover awesome,  I recently painted a hot pink over a dark gray and it actually covered. Check it out, let me know if you like it.


We have a whole section in the subs area for Julep. Check it out here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/15/julep


----------

